# calling----distress-------howling



## Elk Brass (Jan 9, 2009)

Would like to know if anyone could give some tips for calling Eastern Montana coyotes. :beer:


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

hey i used to live in darby montana when i was young but moved back here to ohio.. well me and my dad just went out with a distress call.. and called some in and every time which was 2 we called in 1... so just use a howl and then go to some sort of a distress


----------



## doghunter1 (Dec 28, 2008)

It seem like a good set up is very important. Make sure vehicle is impossible for them to see. get in quiet, try not to break horizon, check wind. call into or accross wind. make sure you can have a stedy shot when the time comes. We like to call open rolling areas near creek beds.
We try to stay in areas where we see or know there are deer, anelope or cattle nearby. When you can keep sun at your back, settle in for a little bit, scan the area, be comfotable so as to stay still. its tough to stay still with aching or shaking muscles.Remember you are trying to call them to you. In the beginning we where setting up to close. Think we were gettng busted before we started calling. There was crusty snow cover here, made it diffiult to get in quiet.As for calls cottontail dist. female invite now in february has been good, mixed with greeting howl. worked twice. A friend who has called for years says shortcuts in setups never pay off.
We use a foxpro fx3 Good luck


----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)

first ide start out with a few challenge howls. if you dont get any answers back from any yotes then go with the cottontail distress. i like to use the jackrabbit distress on windy days. but on calmer days the cottontail works great. one mistake that people will commonly make is calling way to loud. youll call to loud and all youll do is educate the younger coyotes so the following year will be unsuccessfull.


----------



## doghunter1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Just finished reading The Coyote Hunter of the books, videos I have seen this is one of the best. 110 pages, not alot of filler, just good info. The author is a Montana guy out of Gardiner. You may want to give it a look. 
Good Hunting


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

cattrapper77 said:


> first ide start out with a few challenge howls. if you dont get any answers back from any yotes then go with the cottontail distress.


When you say challenge howl do you mean pup challenge, Female challenge or male challenge? And what if they do answer back. Then should I stick with challenge howls or still go with Cottontail distress? If there are younger or subdominant coyotes in the area will they still come to a challange howl? Do you think I may risk intimidating young or subdominant coyotes by using a challenge howl?



cattrapper77 said:


> one mistake that people will commonly make is calling way to loud. youll call to loud and all youll do is educate the younger coyotes so the following year will be unsuccessfull.


If I call to loud do I also run the risk of educating the older coyotes? If I sit down and dont call anything in, would it be safe to assume I've called too loud and educated any yotes in the immidiate area? Doe's it mean I've educated them there the previouse year? Should I hunt a different county. How far should I travel before making another set?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bloodyblinddoors are you trying to make someones head explode?! :lol:

cattrapper: not sure about the whole starting out with a challenge howl thing. If you have a dominant male targeted maybe but any passive or young coyote around and you may have no luck. I use the challege howl VERY sparingly. Maybe a few times a season as a last resort or if I have one hang up or trying to act cocky. And even then I keep it pretty high pitched.

As far as calling too loud? I don't know, I would bet the coyote would forget about that loud rabbit or that loud howling coyote by the next year. Can you even howl too loud? If so, you would probably feel bad for that coyote standing right next to the other one when he lets loose on his vocals. Remember when you're calling and howling you are quite a ways from the coyote (hundreds of yards). Thats quite different from when he is standing next to a mate howling.


----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)

I typically challenge howl after I've been challenged by another coyote. Your best bet is to do exactly what they do. It's not that hard. Early on i would use a howler, but didn't have very good luck getting coyotes to come in. I believe challenging with the howler sounded to tough and intimidated the coyote. Why come in only to get beat up by a bigger coyote? If the other coyote sounds wimpy, he'll come over with lots of confidence, ready to fight. I dont know how yote hunting is in your neck of the woods but if you wanna question my ways of hunting them, then head on down here so i can teach you a few things.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Cat rapper,

I don't know about Fallguy, but I'll save my gas/the trip down there. I'm sure I could learn from you, but heck, I already know how to be arrogant. 8)


----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)

arrogant? wtf.... the man asked how we call em in and i explained, instead of reading my reply and sayin how different you do it then me, why dont you just do like everyone else and answer the question. i dont see how im being arrongent... maybe by the pic.... yea me and my buddy killed those coyotes in three days... i killed 6, and he killed 4. i put the picture on there just to re-assure the author that i know what the hell im doin out there. and if you think drivin a few hundred miles to hunt coyotes is a waste of time/ gas you are def. not a dedicated hunter at all! and prolly shouldnt even be answering questions that anybody has to offer.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

cattrapper,

Forgive me, I guess I took it wrong. :roll: BTW, nice picture - looks like you and your buddy are quite successful.

Good luck to you this year.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Cattrapper77,

It might have been that part where you say to "come on down and I'll teach you....ect..ect...which you have to admit does come off as a shade arrogant, no? Just as surely as no one knows you or your hunting methods, you dont know theirs either. There are lots of guys on this site that are VERY successful, including yourself but I would be a little more careful when inviting someone down to "teach" them how its done.

You might be inviting down someone thats killed WAAAY more coyotes than you have. Or not.

No offense,

jaybic


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Cattrapper77,

It might have been that part where you say to "come on down and I'll teach you....ect..ect...which you have to admit does come off as a shade arrogant, no? Just as surely as no one knows you or your hunting methods, you dont know theirs either. There are lots of guys on this site that are VERY successful, including yourself but I would be a little more careful when inviting someone down to "teach" them how its done.

You might be inviting down someone thats killed WAAAY more coyotes than you have. Or not.

No offense,

jaybic


----------



## Coyote caller (Mar 27, 2009)

doghunter1 said:


> It seem like a good set up is very important. Make sure vehicle is impossible for them to see. get in quiet, try not to break horizon, check wind. call into or accross wind. make sure you can have a stedy shot when the time comes. We like to call open rolling areas near creek beds.
> We try to stay in areas where we see or know there are deer, anelope or cattle nearby. When you can keep sun at your back, settle in for a little bit, scan the area, be comfotable so as to stay still. its tough to stay still with aching or shaking muscles.Remember you are trying to call them to you. In the beginning we where setting up to close. Think we were gettng busted before we started calling. There was crusty snow cover here, made it diffiult to get in quiet.As for calls cottontail dist. female invite now in february has been good, mixed with greeting howl. worked twice. A friend who has called for years says shortcuts in setups never pay off.
> We use a foxpro fx3 Good luck


----------



## Coyote caller (Mar 27, 2009)

I called and killed my first coyote when i was 11. So if you got any tips plz let me know


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Alright boys lets keep it civil here so nobody throws away their rights to this site!

catrrapper I think everyone got confused because in your first post you said to start off with a challenge howl (which most people probably DON"T do) and then your next post you say to save that until they challenge you and then copy what they howled to you.


----------

